# Top 10 Timeshare Questions!  (new idea page)



## TUGBrian

So...how about it...lets cough up some ideas.

What are the top 10 timeshare questions you expect people would ask upon finding TUG.

I know that hands down the first one is "how do I sell my timeshare"...so we can mark that as number 1.

how to rent is likely in the top 10...but im not sure thats number 2.

so what say you...the "borg collective" of timeshare guruism!  what do you all think are the top ten timeshare questions?

*edited to add the ideas below...in no particular order...we will vote later)


1. How do I sell my timeshare?
2. How do I rent my timeshare?
3. Should I convert my RCI Week to RCI Poiints?
4. Is RCI Points better than RCI Weeks?
5. I have [RCI/Wyndham/etc.] points that are about to expire. What should I do with them? Can they be extended?
6. I know resale timeshares are cheaper, but aren't there advantages to buying from the developer?
7. What points system is best for me?
8. If I don't want to keep my timeshare, can I give it to charity and get a tax deduction?
9. Are [Marriott, HGVC, etc.] properties worth the extra cost?
10. If I only want to use a week for trading purposes, what should I buy?
11. I just purchased this timeshare from (fill in blank). How do I get out of it (or rescind)?
12. Which one is better - RCI or II?
13. What is the least expensive, most efficient, way to travel to my timeshare.
14. What timeshare purchase is best for my family?
15. How do I find the best re-sell price for a timeshare property?
16. Which is better buying form a developer like Marriott's or buying resale in the open market? Example: Tug Market Place
17.  How do I select a timeshare? Example: Price, location of the t/s property, or the size of the unit. A lock unit or a non-lock unit.
18. How do I received the best exchange for my money. Do I purchase points or a fix week?
19. I just bought a TS from {blank} did I get a good deal? 
20. Is it safe to buy a timeshare on E-Bay or Craigslist?
21. How do I protect myself if I do buy a timeshare on the internet?
22. What should I look for so I am not scamed over the internet?
23. What special access do I get to the Tug site because I'm a member?
24. What is Timeshare and how many different types are there?
25. What should I be looking for to buy my first timeshare?
26.  Is a Timeshare an Asset or liability and why?
27. Why Join TUG?




Update - Page created...here is the link!  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/frequently_asked_questions_about_timeshares.html


----------



## TUGBrian

oh and it would also be nice to provide a tug "official" answer for this question...for easier reference.

for example:

*Q: How do I sell my timeshare?*

*A:* This is hands down the most frequently asked question we get on TUG, so do not feel alone or disheartened that you dont know.  You have already gone light years ahead of most individuals by finding TUG to get the right answer!

This question has such a large answer, that the collective minds of owners and experts here on the TUGBBS forums have collaborated with an all ecompassing article called "How to Sell your Timeshare" that is located here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44

We highly suggest reading this article carefully and completely as it will answer nearly every question you have about how to sell your timeshare!


----------



## Conan

1. How do I sell my timeshare?

2. How do I rent my timeshare?

3. Should I convert my RCI Week to RCI Poiints?

4. Is RCI Points better than RCI Weeks?

5. I have [RCI/Wyndham/etc.] points that are about to expire.  What should I do with them?  Can they be extended?

6. I know resale timeshares are cheaper, but aren't there advantages to buying from the developer?

7. What points system is best for me?

8. If I don't want to keep my timeshare, can I give it to charity and get a tax deduction?

9.  Are [Marriott, HGVC, etc.] properties worth the extra cost?

10.  If I only want to use a week for trading purposes, what should I buy?


----------



## ace2000

I just purchased this timeshare from _(fill in blank)_.  How do I get out of it (or rescind)?

Which one is better - RCI or II?


----------



## TUGBrian

ohhh...fantastic ideas there...i think ill let this simmer for awahile to see what kinda questions we get...then make an ubergigantic poll so we can all vote on which ones should be ranked where!


----------



## urban5

What is the least expensive, most efficient, way to travel to my timeshare.


----------



## applegirl

What timeshare purchase is best for my family?

This is a great thread. I'm sure I'll have more ideas later.


----------



## pedro47

1. How do I find the best re-sell price for a timeshare property?
2. Which is better buying form a developer like Marriott's or buying 
    re-sell in the open market? Example: Tug Market Place
3. How do I select a timeshare? Example: Price, location of the t/s property,
    or the size of the unit. A lock unit or a non-lock unit.
4. How do I received the best exchange for my money.  Do I purchase points or a fix week?


----------



## Bill4728

The number 2 question is:

Q.  I just bought a TS from {blank} did I get a good deal? 

*A:*
You likely paid two  to five times more than you should have if you had bought the exact same TS  resale from a current owner.  Check your paperwork and see if you can still rescind ( cancel ) your purchase. (Normally if it is within 5-10 days of the date you purchased, you can rescind.) If your within that time period.* RESCIND!!*  Then find out if you did the right thing or if you could have done better buying resale from a current owner. If you find out that for you buying from the developer was the right thing, you should have no problem getting the same deal (or better).  But if you don't rescind now, and find out that you should have bought resale from a current owner, it may be too late to rescind.  So *Rescind now*, get educated about buying from the developer and buying resale, then make an educated choice about what is best for you and your family.

PS if you can rescind, follow the directions in your paperwork exactly. If it says send by US mail don't send it overnight with FedEx, send it by US mail ( with a receipt which show when you mailed it).


----------



## swift

Is it safe to buy a timeshare on E-Bay or Craigslist?

How do I protect myself if I do?

What should I look for so I am not scamed?


----------



## RumpleMom

What special access do I get to the Tug site because I'm a member?


----------



## TUGBrian

updated the first post to include all questions sofar...ill let this run for a few weeks to see how many more questions we get...then we can vote!


----------



## swift

Anything new happening with this?


----------



## TUGBrian

id forgotten about it honestly...thanks for bringing it back to the top.


----------



## beanb41

I think the following questions should be included:
1. What is Timeshare and how many different types are there?
Question 2
What should I be looking for to buy my first timeshare?
Question 3.
Is Timeshare an Asset or liability and why?
Question 4
Why join TUG?

I'll come back with more


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

When do I get to learn the secret TUG handshake?


----------



## TUGBrian

questions added to the list...thank you!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10 More Timeshare Questions.*

Is a new timeshare worth more than a used timeshare ? 

How does ROFR support the resale value of my timeshare ? 

Is it OK to take timeshare tours for freebies with no intention of buying a timeshare ? 

If I join I-I or RCI, can I trade my timeshare week for a week at any other timeshare in the I-I or RCI  book ? 

If I get tired of my timeshare, do I have to keep on paying the annual fees ? 

When I'm finished with my timeshare, can I just give it back to the resort ? 

If my timeshare is "floating," am I guaranteed any week I want every year ? 

If my timeshare is on the fixed-week system, can I just show up & check in on the appropriate day ? 

If I won't be using my unit some year, will my timeshare resort rent out my unit for me & send me the rent money ? 

When I'm on vacation at my timeshare, am I required to attend the owner meetings ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ace2000

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When do I get to learn the secret TUG handshake?




*I'll probably be banned for life for divulging this to the general public, but I feel the timeshare world will be a better place if we all know and memorize the 'TUG secret handshake'...  previously, this knowledge was limited to only members with 5000 posts or more.  *

*Now, when you find a fellow TUG member (they should be wearing the TUG baseball cap, or the TUG t-shirt), please follow the protocol...*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Exactly How Does That Go ?*




ace2000 said:


>


Got any video on that ?

I'm not quite getting it from just the diagram. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bill4728

Here is another often asked question:



patty5ia said:


> I won an auction for a timeshare I want to own and the price was good.  I just need to know now the process to make sure I get what I think I'm getting.  I asked for a copy of the deed and the salesman said he would have the closing company get it and email it to me.  That was 24 hours ago and I have heard nothing.  Also I plan to pay through paypal with a credit card.  Is this the safest way to pay?  And what should I make sure that I have before I pay.
> Thanks for you help.





Bill4728 said:


> The key to not getting ripped off when buying a TS off the internet is to use a good closing company which has a legit escrow service.  The closing company will transfer the deed and only transfer the money from escrow when the timeshare transfer is complete.
> 
> Do not pay the seller directly!!





irish said:


> I would call owner services at the resort and make sure all the details listed in the auction are correct.ex.. name of owner is correct and owns the week, size of room, are m/f's up to date, week you were bidding on was correct etc.


----------



## swift

Is this still in the works????


----------



## Lawlar

*There Are So Many Questions!*

I could write questions all day for this topic.  Here are my first few:

The salesperson told me that my purchase would be a good investment.  Is that true?

The salesperson told me that the developer would sell my unit at a profit in the future if I wanted to sell.  Is that true?

The information the salesperson told me is not consistent with what I am now learning on TUG and by reading the contract I signed. What can I do to get my money back now that the time to rescind has expired?

I feel I am the victim of timeshare fraud.  Can the Better Business Bureau or any government agencies help me?

Are there limits on how much the maintenance fees can be increased?  

Is the owners association really representing my best interests?

Can the developer change the rules for exchanging whenever it likes?

Can the developer change the rules for reserving weeks (who gets priority) whenever it likes?

What happens if I stop paying on my timeshare contract?

Can the developer change its rewards system in the future and depreciate the value of the points I have earned?

How could I have been so foolish?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Legal Questions Too.*

I don't like the way the timeshare exchange company rents out deposited timeshare weeks instead of making all of them available for exchange upgrades.  Should I sue ? 

I don't like the way the timeshare company makes me pay extra for seasonal upgrades.  Should I sue ? 

I think the timeshare company should pay 100% of the cost of replacing our defective 10-year-old timeshare roof.  Should I sue ? 

I don't like the restrictions the timeshare company placed on my ability to rent out reservations I make using their internal points system.  Should I sue ? 

I don't like the timeshare company's management charges that cause large increases in the maintenance fees I have to pay.  Should I sue ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

i havent forgotten, just been a busy last few months =)


----------



## GregGH

Sure --there is always someone to 'bumps' a long lost thread ... love it ... way to go 'swift'

-To FIX or FLOAT - that is the question
-Perry's 101 ways to get that week that you really want (step one- buy a MUD week somewhere else you will never use ...step two ... )
-I like clean -- Just can't stand paying maintenance fees - is there something wrong with me?  ( sub-title - How I learned to pay HIGH MF's and now enjoy clean , neat & new )
-Steamboat Bill ( and others ) way to calculate your true cost per night (5% of upfront cost + MF's ) divided by 7 = 
-what places take pets
-what s the longest presentation you sat thru for a beach towel?  Bonus points if you can confirm the salesman has left the industry

and my last - why doesn't TUG embrace WIKI's ?? ( eg wikipedia )

Merry Christmas
Greg


----------



## kwilson

How do I find out the trading power of my timeshare?


----------



## TUGBrian

GregGH said:


> and my last - why doesn't TUG embrace WIKI's ?? ( eg wikipedia )
> 
> Merry Christmas
> Greg




this one is an easy answer, because the last thing I want to do is add yet ANOTHER login and password for TUGGERS.

if we can come up with a way to incoroprate it into the member only system, we can go that route.

Sadly thats all custom stuff though.


----------



## GregGH

TUGBrian said:


> this one is an easy answer, because the last thing I want to do is add yet ANOTHER login and password for TUGGERS.
> 
> if we can come up with a way to incoroprate it into the member only system, we can go that route.
> 
> Sadly thats all custom stuff though.



But just imagine the data we could build for each resort and each system -- maybe next year ...  

Wiki's can assemble a lot of great info that is otherwise scattered in the message board

Greg


----------



## DeniseM

kwilson said:


> How do I find out the trading power of my timeshare?



You can't - the exchange companies don't tell.  If they tell you - they have to kill you!  

However, you can find out what other owners from your resort(s) can "see" with their timeshares on the TUG Sightings Board, right below the lounge.  And you can ask for sightings from other owners at your resort.  You can also search online yourself.


----------



## philemer

GregGH said:


> But just imagine the data we could build for each resort and each system -- maybe next year ...
> 
> Wiki's can assemble a lot of great info that is otherwise scattered in the message board
> 
> Greg



Wiki's are good for a lot of things but timeshare info too fluid. Too much change/variation. Once you figure something out it changes. Example: I own a So. African week that used to be a great trader but now it SUCKS!  Maybe next year it will change. We have to stay nimble.


----------



## GregGH

philemer said:


> Wiki's are good for a lot of things but timeshare info too fluid. Too much change/variation. Once you figure something out it changes. Example: I own a So. African week that used to be a great trader but now it SUCKS!  Maybe next year it will change. We have to stay nimble.



Hi

I don't want to hijack the thread to just Wiki -- but ...

1) Wiki does NOT replace a message board -lots of chat on what is happening right now - like you trading power this week or otjer chit chat works best on a board.

2) Wiki DOES make a fantastic KNOWLEDGE BASE that allows others to drill down to see info - for example - What is the overall company like ( say Intrawest) - Then how does the program work in extreme detail - detail that is user updatable ( I wonder if all understand that YOU add the details on a Wiki , YOU do the updating ).  We have some pretty nice 'stickies' on the forum + we have great user pages like resale prices or other similar pages kept off site ...all this data can be rolled into one format.

Sorry for being such an evangelist on Wiki's ... 

If nothing else - can 1,000 of you reading this -- go to www.wikipedia.org and register and figure out how to EDIT a Wiki article on your home town or something else you know lots about ...then Wiki's start to grow on you ( like a fungus? ) and you become delusional , like me ---and you see things everywhere that could be made better with Wiki's ..  ( end of soft rant ..

Greg


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Wiki, Shmickey.*




GregGH said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread to just Wiki


Shux, why not ? 

I mean, topic hijacking is traditional here at TUG-BBS.  I do it all the time. 

Meanwhile, whussup with Wiki ? 

Is that anything like Twitter ? 

Wii ? 

(Not that I have any idea whussup with Twitter or Wii.) 

By the time I start to figure out current & happening stuff like that, it's passé.  

For example, I went with Betamax while the rest of the world went with VHS.  Now VHS too is going, going, _GONE !_ 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## kwilson

Thanks, but I wasn't asking the question, just suggesting it for the list of questions. i guess it was a poorly written suggestion. 



DeniseM said:


> You can't - the exchange companies don't tell.  If they tell you - they have to kill you!
> 
> However, you can find out what other owners from your resort(s) can "see" with their timeshares on the TUG Sightings Board, right below the lounge.  And you can ask for sightings from other owners at your resort.  You can also search online yourself.


----------



## swift

bump to add to New Years Resolutions.


----------



## TUGBrian

this one is way up on my list to do =)


----------



## KauaiMark

*Might expand of merge into what we have already*

Timeshare FAQ's
http://www.tug2.net/advice/faq.htm


----------



## TUGBrian

yep, ill replace that FAQ page with this one...it needs a new name anyway.

just threw this up today, ill be working on it for awahile...so forgive the mess atm...just didnt want you to think it wasnt coming =)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/frequently_asked_questions_about_timeshares.html


----------



## swift

TUGBrian said:


> yep, ill replace that FAQ page with this one...it needs a new name anyway.
> 
> just threw this up today, ill be working on it for awahile...so forgive the mess atm...just didnt want you to think it wasnt coming =)
> 
> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/frequently_asked_questions_about_timeshares.html




I really like question number 45.  And the answer is YES!


----------



## Guzzidave

_I've just been cold-called by..... Is it a scam?_ 

That surely has to be the number one question that I've seen on timeshare message boards.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Whoa -- They Never Told Me The F. A. Q.s Are D. I. Y.  Sheesh.*

OK, if I want something done right I guess I've got to do it myself.  So here goes *. . .* 

Question 2: How do I rent my timeshare?
Answer:  Click here for the sticky. 

Question 3: Should I convert my RCI Week to RCI Points?
Answer: No -- unless conversion is free or extremely cheap. 

Question 4: Is RCI Points better than RCI Weeks?  What are the differences?
Answer:  Is Coca Cola better than Pepsi?  Is Toyota better than Honda?  Is Panasonic better than Sony?  Is Mac better than PC?  Different people have different preferences.  Just study up & decide which suits you better. 

Question 5: I have (any system) points that are about to expire.  What can/should I do with them?
Answer:  Take a "surprise" vacation.  Or pay a little something to extend them a while longer. 

Question 6: I know timeshare resales are cheaper, but arent there advantages to buying new?
Answer: No.  Nothing that the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money. 

Question 7: What points system is the best for me?
Answer: Doilar for dollar, resale Wyndham FairShare Plus is the best timeshare points system.  (Key word is _resale._ )

Question 8: Can I donate my timeshare to charity and get a tax deduction?
Answer: Yes -- but it's not automatic.  Plus, the timeshare has to be free & clear with all fees paid & nothing owing or no charity will take it. 

Question 9: Are Marriott/HGVC/Starwood/etc properties worth the extra cost?
Answer: Not if you buy them from Marriott/HGVC/Starwood/etc.  If you buy them resale for nickels on the full-freight dollar, then they might be worth it if they're your particular cup of tea. 

Question 10: If I only want to use a week for trading purposes, what should I buy?
Answer: Summertime coastal California, any summertime week in Wisconsin, just about anything around Clearwater FL.  Otherwise, try leasing points (3 years RTU, renewable) for points-based exchanges. Or get a low-cost overseas week & use that as trade bait. 

Question 11: I just purchased a timeshare from a developer.  How do I get out of the purchase?
Answer: Precisely follow the rescission instructions before the rescission period runs out. 

Question 12: Which is better, RCI or II?
Answer: I'm strictly RCI, so I have no I-I experience to offer.

Question 13: What timeshare purchase is best for me and my family?  (How to buy a timeshare)
Answer: The question is too broad.  However, as long as you buy resale you're apt to do OK. 

Question 14: How do I find the best resale price for a timeshare?
Answer: You've got to shop around.  eBay is a good place to start. 

Question 15: How do I get the best exchanges?
Answer: A more realistic question is _How Do I Get Good Exchanges?_  The answer is be realistic & use a decent timeshare as trade bait (i.e., nice location, desirable season, etc. -- the kind you'd actually enjoy going to yourself).

Question 16: I just bought a timeshare from (insert name here) did I get a good deal?
Answer: _Mox nix_ -- unless you're still in the rescission period & can get out of it.  If you bought resale, chances are you did OK.  If you bought from a timeshare company, you paid way too much. 

Question 17: Is it safe to buy a timeshare on Ebay or Craigslist?
Answer: Sure.  Just go with a professional timeshare closing services agency which makes sure all the _Eyes_ are dotted & all the _Tees_ are crossed & sees to it that everything is on the up & up. 

Question 18: How do I protect myself if I buy a timeshare on the internet?
Answer: Go with a professional timeshare closing services agency which makes sure all the _Eyes_ are dotted & all the _Tees_ are crossed & sees to it that everything is on the up & up. 

Question 19: What special access do I get to TUG by joining as a member?
Answer: You can read resort reviews, etc., & add a little picture to your TUG-BBS user-name block.  

Question 20: What is a timeshare and how many different types are there?
Answer: It's like a vacation condo, except you are the owner only during the particular week that you buy.  The rest of the time, it belongs to other people.  

Question 21: Is a timeshare an asset or a liability?
Answer: Both.  As an asset, it makes possible luxury vacation accommodations at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates.  As a liability, it requires ongoing payment of annual fees as long as you're the owner. 

Question 22: Is a new timeshare worth more than a used timeshare?
Answer: There is no such thing as a new timeshare.  By the time you show up & check in, other people will have been staying right there in _your_ unit.  All timeshares are _used-used-used_ -- just 1 more reason it makes no sense to pay full freight for a so-called new item that in reality is no such thing. 

Question 23: What is ROFR and how does it support the resale value of my timeshare?
Answer: ROFR is a right retained by the original seller (i.e., the timeshare company) to step in & buy back the timeshare at the price for which you have agreed to sell it to a 3rd party.  Either the timeshare company swoops in & buys the timeshare out from under the person who was getting ready to buy it from you, or the timeshare company "waives" ROFR & you get to go ahead & sell the timeshare to the 3rd party as agreed.  ROFR does not support resale values.  In fact, its purpose is to let the timeshare company & only the timeshare company snap up the _el cheapo_ bargains.  They're still bargains & they still sell _el cheapo_ irrespective of ROFR.  A seller gets no more money via ROFR than without ROFR.  Under ROFR, all that happens is that regular walking around resale timeshare buyers get shut out of the process.  Regular walking around timeshare sellers don't get 1 nickel more via ROFR than they would have received otherwise.  Because of that fact, & because timeshare company representatives frequently say (with a straight face) that the purpose of ROFR is to keep resale prices from going too low, it can be said with complete accuracy that ROFR *=* ROFL. 

Question 24: Is it ok to take timeshare tours for the gifts when you have no intention of buying a timeshare?
Answer: Absolutely. 

Question 25: If I join II or RCI, can I trade my timeshare week for a week at any other resort?
Answer: You can snag some outstanding trades if you work at it & have a bit of luck.  It's a moving target, however, & there are no guarantees. Some timeshare sellers plant the idea that you can exchange into any timeshare in the I-I or RCI book any time you want.  Sorry to say, that's not how it is. 

Question 26: If I get tired of my timeshare, do I have to keep paying the fees?
Answer: Yes. 

Question 27: When i'm finished with my timeshare, can I just give it back to the resort?
Answer: Maybe -- but it's not automatic.  If the timeshare is paid off & all fees & assessments are up to date, the resort might take it back.  But they are under no obligation to accept deedbacks.  If you're really finished with it, it can't hurt to ask. 

Question 28: If I own a "floating week", am I guaranteed any week I want every year?
Answer: No.  Some float systems cover only off-season weeks.  Others cover the whole year, but it's 1st come 1st served & the choicest weeks get snapped up earliest.  Not only that, if you wait too late in the year to put in a reservation request, you risk getting shut out entirely even though you paid all fees on time.  Floating weeks are like musical chairs -- every week that goes by removes 1 week's worth of units from the year's remaining available supply, meaning all the owners who have not yet nailed down their time are competing for a steadily shrinking pool.  Reserve early & enjoy your floating week timeshare. 

Question 29: If I own a "fixed week", can I just show up and check in on the appropriate day?
Answer: Maybe.  Some timeshares require owners to sign up for their fixed weeks, crazy as that sounds.  In any case, it's best before showing up to make a call & see that all is in order for your fixed-week timeshare vacation.

Question 30: If I wont be using my unit, will my resort rent out my unit and send me the money?
Answer: Not automatically.  Some timeshares have owner-rental programs, buy those aren't free.  If you handle your own rentals, you don't pay any commissions.

Question 31: When im on vacation, am I required to attend the owner meetings?
Answer: No.  In fact, many "owner updates," etc., are nothing more than high-pressure timeshare sales presentations in disguise. 

Question 32: I just won a timeshare online, what is the next step in the process to obtain ownership?
Answer: Get in touch with a timeshare closing services agency.  In some cases, however, eBay timeshare sellers require going with their own closing services agencies -- but that should be spelled out in the item description you saw before you put in your eBay bid. 

Question 33: The Salesman told me that my purchase would be a good investment, is that true?
Answer: As an investment in fun vacations, yes.  As a financial investment, no. 

Question 34: The Salesman told me the developer would sell my unit at a profit in the future if I ever wanted to sell, is that true?
Answer: No. 

Question 35: The information I was told in my presentation does not match what I learned here on TUG and by reading my contract.  What can I do to get my money back if my recission period is over?
Answer: Nothing.  After the rescission period is over, you're stuck. 

Question 36: I feel I am a victim of Timeshare Fraud, can the BBB or any government agencies help?
Answer: Get in line. 

Question 37: Are there limits on how much my annual maint fees can increase?
Answer: No. 

Question 38: Is my Timeshare Homeowners Association really representing my best interests?
Answer: If the HOA is controlled by the timeshare company, it is mainly looking out for the timeshare company's best financial interestes.  If the HOA is owner-controlled, then its duty is to represent the best interests of you & all your fellow owners at the timeshare. 

Question 39: Can the timeshare developer change the rules for exchanging whenever they like?
Answer: Read the deed.  What's in the deed & in the original Public Offering Statement cannot be changed arbitrarily.  Everything else is controlled by the timeshare company. 

Question 40: Can the timeshare developer change the rules for reserving weeks whenever they like?
Answer: Read the deed.  What's in the deed & in the original Public Offering Statement cannot be changed arbitrarily.  Everything else is controlled by the timeshare company. 

Question 41: What happens if I stop paying for my timeshare?
Answer: Bill collectors.  Lawsuits.  Wage garnishment.  Seizure of assets.  Credit rating damage.  All sorts of unpleasantness. 

Question 42: What is the difference between a timeshare fixed and floating week and which is right for me?
Answer: Fixed means the same week year after year.  Floating means take your pick of available weeks during the whole year or some major portion of the year, 1st come 1st served.  Prime season fixed weeks are outstanding.  Mud season fixed weeks, not so much.  Floating weeks mean you're not locked into the same week every year, but the best weeks get taken 1st so you've got to stay on top of it to get a good week that fits your schedule.

Question 43: Can I take my pet to my timeshare?
Answer: Generally, no.  A few timeshares have some pet friendly buildings. 

Question 44: How do I find out the trading power of my timeshare?
Answer: Bigger units at fancypants resorts during prime season have strong trade power.  Dinky units at humble resorts during off season have feeble trading power.  In-between units have in-between power.  Actual power is variable -- a moving target with hidden criteria.  After a few years, you'll start to get the hang of it. 

Question 45: Is Brian the coolest person you know?
Answer: Sometimes, maybe -- if he ever gets round to finishing the _Top 10 Timeshare Questions_ page, which has dragged on for so long that it's currently up to the _Top 45 Timeshare Questions. _

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ScoopKona

AwayWeGo said:


> Question 24: Is it ok to take timeshare tours for the gifts when you have no intention of buying a timeshare?
> Answer: Absolutely.



I disagree. I place a very high value on my time. And I double it during vacation. 

Anybody who would waste even one hour during vacation simply does not understand the value of life.

So, sure. It's ethical. But it's also a complete and utter waste time -- completely guaranteed to ruin at least one day of a precious, precious vacation. No show ticket, dinner voucher or beach blanket is worth the aggravation -- unless of course you are one of those kooks who enjoys fighting with sales people.


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry, i have to create the pages for each of the answers, so itll take a bit of time.  been busy on another project as of late regarding the marketplace.


----------



## tuc

ScoopLV said:


> I disagree. I place a very high value on my time. And I double it during vacation.
> 
> Anybody who would waste even one hour during vacation simply does not understand the value of life.
> 
> So, sure. It's ethical. But it's also a complete and utter waste time



But the question was is it OK, not is it recommended.

It sounds like you would agree, presuming that's what s/he really wanted to do, that it's perfectly fine for her/im to attend the timeshare tour.

S/he shouldn't say, "Well I'd really like to go and get the freebie, but it wouldn't be right because I have no intention to buy," right?

(Of course the tour will likely take longer than promised.)



What I don't understand are the agents who sit behind podiums (podia?) in parking lots and the lobbies of breakfast buffet restaurants. They earn their commission even when they send a person who they know has zero chance of buying. I have no problem with that, but I would think the timeshare companies would. It strikes me as borderline unethical (for the agent, not for the tourist).


----------



## ScoopKona

tuc said:


> What I don't understand are the agents who sit behind podiums (podia?) in parking lots and the lobbies of breakfast buffet restaurants. They earn their commission even when they send a person who they know has zero chance of buying. I have no problem with that, but I would think the timeshare companies would. It strikes me as borderline unethical (for the agent, not for the tourist).



That isn't an agent. That's an OPC -- Off Premise Contact/Canvasser. The OPC's job is to lure sucker people in for a presentation with promises of gifts galore for just one hour 90 minutes the bulk of your day.

OPCs are generally paid a set amount for each live couple they can push in front of a salesman. A good OPC will get five or more couples per day. They're paid around $150 per couple, minus whatever the crappy gifts cost (Typically $50 -- so they make $100 per couple). With most companies, the OPCs are free to haggle. Increasing the payoff until they get a bite. Other companies have a "set" gift and simply pay "X" per live body. Should the couple buy, there is often a bonus involved.

The OPC is supposed to tell the couple that they're going to a timeshare tour, and it will take X hours/minutes. And they're also supposed to scope out the couple and not send anyone who's drunk, or obviously too poor to purchase. (If the OPC sends a "garbage tour", the timeshare salesman will scream bloody murder to his manager. If the manager agrees, the tour is "NQ'ed" (not qualified). The OPC doesn't make his money _and_ has to pay for whatever gift he promised.)

The timeshare developer knows damned well that the OPCs are saying whatever it takes to put bodies into chairs. OPCs are generally not licensed and are there for the easy money. ($2,000-$3,000 a week just for giving away free stuff is quite a salary for many people.) The timeshare developer calculates productivity by VPG (volume per guest). Everyone in the company has to keep their average up or they are fired. It's usually around $1,000 per live body for the salesmen, and less (around $750) for the OPCs.

If an OPC constantly sends "dirtbags," his VPG will plummet, and he'll have to find a new developer. Eventually, OPCs learn how to send the right mix of people to keep his VPG up. If you ever want an OPC to stop hassling you on vacation, ask him or her, "What's your VPG?" You will then be asked what company you work for. Make something up and enjoy the rest of your day hassle free.

As for the people who tour with no intention to buy -- the OPCs have a term for them. It's rather offensive, though. (What do you call someone walking the street who is willing to do something very unpleasant for $50?)


----------



## ScoopKona

Sorry - hit the quote button instead of "edit" - Would a mod please remove this post?


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, up to question 3 today...had about 45min of spare time today...whew

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/did_i_get_a_good_deal_on_my_new_timeshare.htm

comments/edits are welcome!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Edit.*



> I wish I would have found TUG before I bought my first timeshare!


Quote inside box should be *. . .* 

*I wish I had found TUG before I bought my first timeshare !*​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

q5 added  - can i sell my timeshare to charity and get a tax deduction.

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/can_I_donate_my_timeshare_and_get_a_tax_deduction.html


----------



## Bill4728

For question 11


> Question 11: I just purchased a timeshare from a developer.  How do I get out of the purchase?



Here is the how to rescind thread.  how to rescind


----------



## Bill4728

I'd like to suggest another question:

question: I'm thinking of buying into a point based TS sytem, how many points should I buy?

Answer: In every system, a different number of points is needed to reserve rooms. So although we can't answer that question in general, the best answer is to buy enough points so that you can reserve the room size and season you most likely will want to use. 

The biggest mistake most people make in purchasing a TS (AFTER BUYING DIRECT FROM THE DEVELOPER !) is not buying enough points. They will buy a small number of points, then find that with that small number of points, they can never reserve the size and season at the resort they wish to travel.  

If you buy resale, points should be cheap enough to buy enough to travel when you want.

Good Luck


----------



## Stricky

I did not read all the replys so forgive me if this has been mentioned. 

I think there should be something about the RTU units. How is a deeded timeshare different then a right to use timeshare?

and how about a real basic one: 
What is a timeshare?
or 
How do timeshares work?

Cheers

(wow... I did not notice this was an old and then revived thread)


----------



## TUGBrian

q5 added - do I have to convert my deeded week to points?

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/convert_timeshare_deeded_week_to_points.html


----------



## TUGBrian

few new questions answered, im trying to incorporate the old faq into this one so we dont have 2 "faqs" in the advice section.

What are Maintenance fees!


http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/what_are_timeshare_maintenance_fees.html


----------



## Rent_Share

AwayWeGo said:


> Got any video on that ?
> 
> I'm not quite getting it from just the diagram.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


 

focus on # 3


----------



## TUGBrian

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshares_buying_new_or_used.html


----------



## LannyPC

*Additional Question*

I realize I'm exhuming a 3+ year-old thread but, has the question been raised in this thread and the FAQ section What should I/we do with a deceased (or soon-to-be deceased) relative's timeshare (that his heirs don't want)?


----------



## TUGBrian

im not sure, but its an interesting topic we can discuss and turn into an article.

I fear that we could tread into lots of "legalese" that may differ depending on state of residency and such perhaps.

we could do one that covers the basics though for sure though.


----------



## TUGBrian

and im glad you dug this up, rereading the thread someone has already done alot of work on many questions.  I plan on sticking with a new article per week for now!


----------



## Rent_Share

Bill4728 said:


> *A:*
> You likely paid two 20to five 50times more than you should have if you had bought the exact same TS resale from a current owner.


 
dropped a zero


----------



## LannyPC

TUGBrian said:


> So...how about it...lets cough up some ideas.
> 
> What are the top 10 timeshare questions you expect people would ask upon finding TUG.
> 
> I know that hands down the first one is "how do I sell my timeshare"...so we can mark that as number 1.
> 
> how to rent is likely in the top 10...but im not sure thats number 2.
> 
> so what say you...the "borg collective" of timeshare guruism!  what do you all think are the top ten timeshare questions?
> 
> *edited to add the ideas below...in no particular order...we will vote later)
> 
> 
> 1. How do I sell my timeshare?
> 2. How do I rent my timeshare?
> 3. Should I convert my RCI Week to RCI Poiints?
> 4. Is RCI Points better than RCI Weeks?
> 5. I have [RCI/Wyndham/etc.] points that are about to expire. What should I do with them? Can they be extended?
> 6. I know resale timeshares are cheaper, but aren't there advantages to buying from the developer?
> 7. What points system is best for me?
> 8. If I don't want to keep my timeshare, can I give it to charity and get a tax deduction?
> 9. Are [Marriott, HGVC, etc.] properties worth the extra cost?
> 10. If I only want to use a week for trading purposes, what should I buy?
> 11. I just purchased this timeshare from (fill in blank). How do I get out of it (or rescind)?
> 12. Which one is better - RCI or II?
> 13. What is the least expensive, most efficient, way to travel to my timeshare.
> 14. What timeshare purchase is best for my family?
> 15. How do I find the best re-sell price for a timeshare property?
> 16. Which is better buying form a developer like Marriott's or buying resale in the open market? Example: Tug Market Place
> 17.  How do I select a timeshare? Example: Price, location of the t/s property, or the size of the unit. A lock unit or a non-lock unit.
> 18. How do I received the best exchange for my money. Do I purchase points or a fix week?
> 19. I just bought a TS from {blank} did I get a good deal?
> 20. Is it safe to buy a timeshare on E-Bay or Craigslist?
> 21. How do I protect myself if I do buy a timeshare on the internet?
> 22. What should I look for so I am not scamed over the internet?
> 23. What special access do I get to the Tug site because I'm a member?
> 24. What is Timeshare and how many different types are there?
> 25. What should I be looking for to buy my first timeshare?
> 26.  Is a Timeshare an Asset or liability and why?
> 27. Why Join TUG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Page created...here is the link!  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/frequently_asked_questions_about_timeshares.html



This might come under questions 14, 20, 25, & 26, but what about something along the lines of "I've heard so much negativity and horror stories about owning a timeshare, why should I buy one?"


----------



## TUGBrian

cleaned up the nonsense in this thread, sorry I got caught up in it...some people just cant play nice with others.

Anywhoo, friendly reminder that before asking for a new article, please be sure the topic is not already discussed in an existing article here:

http://advice.tug2.net 

Thank you!  Keep the questions coming!


----------



## LannyPC

*Possible Additions?*

This article here about rescinding:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html

is invaluable. 

If the article ever does get amended, may I suggest a couple of questions to address?

1) I signed a waiver waiving my rights of rescission.  Do I still have those rights?

2) My rescission period has passed.  What should I do (or not do)?


----------



## Rent_Share

LannyPC said:


> This article here about rescinding:
> 
> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html
> 
> is invaluable.
> 
> If the article ever does get amended, may I suggest a couple of questions to address? or Wategate Elara resales
> 
> 1) I signed a waiver waiving my rights of rescission. Do I still have those rights?
> 
> 2) My rescission period has passed. What should I do (or not do)?


 
1. Perhaps a reference to PROFECO, and a footnote to Nevada Re-sales sold via "presentation"

2. Learn to use it, buy additional resale and use the average cost method to accept your purchase


----------



## LannyPC

"I just signed up for a timeshare sales presentation.  What should I do or expect?"

I know a person asking this probably only has one or two days between signing up for a presentation and actually attending one to find this info, but I think this would make for an interesting article.


----------



## LannyPC

How about this as a possibility for either an article or a sticky in the Exchanging forum since we get this question asked fairly often:

Should I exchange my interval for a cruise?


----------



## TUGBrian

LannyPC said:


> How about this as a possibility for either an article or a sticky in the Exchanging forum since we get this question asked fairly often:
> 
> Should I exchange my interval for a cruise?



nice call!


----------



## LannyPC

I looked at this list of articles addressing common questions often raised here on TUG:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/frequently_asked_questions_about_timeshares.html

Here is one question I did not see addressed and is occasionally raised by a Newbie:

What is a Quit Claim Deed?

Many newbies seem to have a misconception as to what it is, what it accomplishes, etc.  The name of the document can sound misleading and can easily be misinterpreted.

Maybe a brief article explaining what it is (and what it is not) will help someone avoid disappointment and unmet expectations as well as possibly even falling for a scam.


----------

